# GIK Acoustics Giveaway Comments and Questions Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Questions and comments pertaining to the GIK Acoustics giveaway may be posted in this thread.

More info and qualifications are posted in the Qualification Thread.


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Not sure if I pass the qualifications with the number of threads started. Can you please confirm.

Thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I think you are okay.


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Yeah... I think you are okay.


Your sure? Now I just have to post in the entry thread?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep.... you are good! :T

We separated Speakers and Subwoofers from Home Theater | Audio and Video since the giveaway started... I just never updated the qualification thread to state either if fine. You have 4 + 1 and another in Acoustics, so you are fine!


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Yep.... you are good! :T
> 
> We separated Speakers and Subwoofers from Home Theater | Audio and Video since the giveaway started... I just never updated the qualification thread to state either if fine. You have 4 + 1 and another in Acoustics, so you are fine!


Yah I was wondering about that, thats why all my posts where in the Home Theater | Audio and Video section.

Did'nt mean to spam. This is a great forum.


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

When will the draw be?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hopefully I can get to it sometime Monday.


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Cool, I'll have to wait that long to find out I did'nt win. :crying:


----------

